

Child advocates: Halt production of ‘creepy’ interactive Barbie doll - eplanit
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2015/03/11/259366/child-advocates-halt-production.html

======
anigbrowl
I'm kind of surprised about the lack of interest in this, considering the
recent shitstorm about the listening speaker from Amazon.

